# Stupidity On Bikes



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

No biker relishes the thought of another rider coming a cropper, but on this occassion you can't help thinking, serve the t**t right.

http://www.linienmc.dk/mcuheld/298.mpeg


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ouch! I have no sympathy for him though, at least he was wearing good leathers.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Ha!

T*sser.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ouch... and at speed too... guess he didnt show off much for a while after that.


----------

